# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Мангал складной-чемодан

## NADIKA

Мангал складной- чемодан. На 8 шампуров, вес 7,5 кг. Отличное качество.
Цена 150грн. 
размер чемодана (в сложенном виде) 450х250мм. Толщина метала 2 мм, руками согнуть невозможно)
высота в разложенном 700мм то есть очень удобно, почти на уровне пояса, не нужно сгибаться)
Мангалы находятся на 6Фонтана. Возможна доставка под дом. Стоимость 20 грн. 
тел 0939593936

----------


## одесский форум

фото пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Jasminushca

тоже хочу фото. кто производитель?

----------


## NADIKA

Здравствуйте господа форумчане У нас даже видео есть.            http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XuFjC9Zz0A&feature=plcp

---------- Сообщение добавлено  11.07.2013 в 13:16 ----------



---------- Сообщение добавлено  11.07.2013 в 13:21 ----------

Без шампуров. ДО КОНЦА АВГУСТА 10 ГР.СКИДКА.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  11.07.2013 в 13:24 ----------

Мы сами производим. можете к нам приехать и увидете

----------


## Longer

> Здравствуйте господа форумчане У нас даже видео есть.   
> Без шампуров. ДО КОНЦА АВГУСТА 10 ГР.СКИДКА


 А почему такая несправедливость? Цена на форуме - 150гр, со скидкой 140, а видео называется "Мангалы одесса 130гр"

----------


## NADIKA

Все справедливо,кому нужен мангал и увидел видео купит за 130 а вообще-то видео 2012года я думаю цена справедлива 140 гривен+20 гривен доставка

---------- Сообщение добавлено  16.07.2013 в 10:05 ----------

тел.701-0-701

---------- Сообщение добавлено  18.07.2013 в 22:12 ----------

ап

----------


## NADIKA

возможна доставка новой почтой.

----------


## levich

Можно ли у Вас заказать мангал?

---------- Сообщение добавлено  03.04.2014 в 10:07 ----------

Спасибо Вам, отличная и крепкая вещь)

----------


## Urana

Добрый день, какая толщина металла и где можно посмотреть мангал в Одессе?

----------


## Наташк_а

Мангал ещё есть?

----------


## levich

все есть звоните!!

----------


## BMW_M5

Господа, поделитесь впечатлением, кто пользовался!?!?

----------


## Derringo

покупал отцу прошлым летом. на рыбалки\охоты постоянно тягаем.и в хвост и в гриву. полет нормальный. покрасил правда жаростойкой)

----------


## andron220v

Купил у вас мангал,  доставели без проблем. Немного разочаровал Ваш подход к делу.  Тот мангал что на фото и видео много чем отличается от того что  мне вручили. Тот что на фото сделано аккуратно, подогнан по размерам четко,  покрашен, что придает товарный  вид, углы загибов четкие. В общем повелся на фото. 
Тот что привезли не покрашен, ржавый, углы загибов металла полукруглые, принцип крепления ручки другой.  Общее впечатление  СДЕЛАН НОГАМИ. 
Посмотрим как он себя поведет после нагрева. 
Так что при покупке имейте ввиду,  привезут не ту красоту что на фото. 
Это я тот покупатель что завозили мне на Дерибасовскую.

----------


## levich

Вы меня извините но, когда я покупал мангал у ТС я хотел именно тот мангал что на видео, а не тот что на фото, тот что на фото это вообще не то он тонкий и не широкий, когда я звонил ТС то обьяснял ему что у него на фото и на видео два разных мангала, он недоганял о чем я говорю, но в итге мне привезли то что на видео, он мне понравился очень, а то что он не покрашен так это лучше потому как почти любая краска облезет и шашлыки будут не с кетчупом,а с краской)))))


> Купил у вас мангал,  доставели без проблем. Немного разочаровал Ваш подход к делу.  Тот мангал что на фото и видео много чем отличается от того что  мне вручили. Тот что на фото сделано аккуратно, подогнан по размерам четко,  покрашен, что придает товарный  вид, углы загибов четкие. В общем повелся на фото. 
> Тот что привезли не покрашен, ржавый, углы загибов металла полукруглые, принцип крепления ручки другой.  Общее впечатление  СДЕЛАН НОГАМИ. 
> Посмотрим как он себя поведет после нагрева. 
> Так что при покупке имейте ввиду,  привезут не ту красоту что на фото. 
> Это я тот покупатель что завозили мне на Дерибасовскую.

----------


## andron220v

Дело не в краске а качестве изготовленного мангала. Вот фото реального мангала.





Ножки когда вкрутил, все смотрели в разные стороны, пришлось их подгибать, выгибать. Гайки куда вкручиваются ножки приварены как попало. Теперь я так понимаю эту процедуру нужно будет проделывать при каждой сборке мангала.




Места сварки не обработаны, 


Исполнение крепления ручки тоже на быструю руку сделано.


Зазор для вставки боковой стенки тоже сделан с огроменным запасом. Наверное из расчёта что будет собирать мангал не совсем трезвый человек, чтоб смог попасть с первого раза.




Исполнение защёлки тоже на быструю руку.

----------


## levich

Не понимаю, что же ты хотел за 150 гривен?

----------


## NADIKA

Новый номер для заказов мангала 0978153466 либо 0939593936

----------


## andron220v

> Не понимаю, что же ты хотел за 150 гривен?


 Хотел мангал который предлагался.
Это ж что получается, фотки Мерседеса а впаривают Запорожец ? 
Не связывайтесь с такими продавцами.

----------


## sunyun

> Дело не в краске а качестве изготовленного мангала. Вот фото реального мангала.
> 
> 
> Места сварки не обработаны, 
> 
> 
> Исполнение крепления ручки тоже на быструю руку сделано.
> 
> 
> Зазор для вставки боковой стенки тоже сделан с огроменным запасом. Наверное из расчёта что будет собирать мангал не совсем трезвый человек, чтоб смог попасть с первого раза.


 хахаха..мангал ногами сваривали!
сварщик мангалов, ты уж не обессудь, но за такую сварку на СРЗ тебе бы руки оторвали по самые плечи..обе!
я конечно понимаю что мангал, это не шкатулка для драгоценностей, но все же, на нем еду готовят! таким образом можно и на унитазе готовить!

----------

